# Seiko Samurai



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Just got a Samurai delivered this morning (after paying VAT and royal mail handling charge - b*****ds). Anyway, it comes with a real chunk of metal for a bracelet and the question is, how do you get a couple of links out? Is it the normal Siko push through, it has the direction arrows stamped in the back of the links so I am assuming so, but I've tried and can't get one out. I don't know if it's because of the quality as this bracelet is BIG in keeping with watch, or stiff because they're new or if there's another method of removal that I haven't come across.

Anyone help ?

Brian


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The links are in two pieces, the pin and a collet so they are a little harder to remove. Be very careful, the collets are really easy to lose and if you do lose them then pin won't fit securely again. Then you'll have to use something else that neither fits nor looks quite right, that'll start playing on your mind until it drives you nuts and then you'll sell the Samurai.

I wish I had not lost my collets.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Quality watches - a definite step up from the 007's of this world. I've had two & not kept either of them for some reason









As Mark's said the bracelet uses the usual pins & collets - the collets fit tightly over one end of the pin & hold the pin in place so it's vital that you don't lose them. You should be able to push the pin out in the direction of the arrow. I remember that the pins were tight on both my Samurai's & I had to buy a proper bracelet sizing tool from Roy to do the job


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

There's an excellent, illustrated, tutorial in the PMWF 'How To' links - Resize a Monster Bracelet (method is same for the Samurai)


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

dapper said:


> There's an excellent, illustrated, tutorial in the PMWF 'How To' links - Resize a Monster Bracelet (method is same for the Samurai)


Sorry if I'm being a bit thick here but what is PMWF ?

These collets that are mentioned, do you have to get them out first or do they come out when you push pin ? If so how do you get them out on teir own ?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Bri said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > There's an excellent, illustrated, tutorial in the PMWF 'How To' links - Resize a Monster Bracelet (method is same for the Samurai)
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

dapper said:


> Bri said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Cheers Alan, got it now.

Brian


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Bri said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Bri said:
> ...


Done it now, those little collets are beggars but I didn't lose any. Fits like a glove.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## agent_tom (Jul 1, 2007)

Heres how it look like on my thin wrist


----------



## batfink21 (Sep 25, 2007)

agent_tom said:


> Heres how it look like on my thin wrist


Wow, it's a monster (or have you got wrists like a 3 year old child??!) I was looking at one of these but I have thin wrists too. What's the actual diameter of the bezel?


----------

